# Impromptu Girl+Cars shoot



## FattyMcJ (May 7, 2012)

Had a BBQ with some friends on Sunday and I decided to call a local model to see if she'd come out & pose with the cars for fun.  She agreed and these are a few of my favorites from the day.  C&C is always welcome, good or bad.  And yes, I know it's quite a few photos, it's hard to narrow it down to 2 or 3 lol

1)






2)





3)





4)





5)





6)





7)





8)





9)





10)





11)





Thanks for looking!


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 8, 2012)

Next time try a little harder. You're not doing any justice to her or those cars.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 8, 2012)

^^^what he said. Who cares about cars but how could you do the pretty lady like that. Perhaps invest in lighting and triggers. Bare minimum some reflectors may have helped at least with making her face pop. 

strobist.com for help.


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 8, 2012)

Alright, thank you for your opinions & taking the time to look


----------



## cnutco (May 8, 2012)

... has anyone else seen the "shocker" in pic 4?


----------



## FSJeffo (May 8, 2012)

I like the poses better in 5 and 6. I think 5 is pretty good overall.

JM


----------



## jowensphoto (May 8, 2012)

cnutco said:
			
		

> ... has anyone else seen the "shocker" in pic 4?



Not going to lie, zoomed in... But alas, no shocker  lol


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 8, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> cnutco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shocker decal is right above the muffler


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 8, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Shocker decal is right above the muffler


 
I believe he was attempting to be clever about not liking the photo(s)


----------



## Jaemie (May 8, 2012)

#6: I love the model's natural look, and especially the way she appears to actually own the car, instead of just be modeling for it. Plus the car looks awesome from that angle, imo.

About license plates: I noticed the license plates are untouched in these photos. As a long-time member of a popular BMW forum, I'm used to seeing plates blurred-out in online photos, mostly to preserve privacy. I wonder if there is a convention on this practice or any thoughts on the matter, from a photographer's position.


----------



## 12sndsgood (May 8, 2012)

cute girls. decent location. decent cars. better then some work Ive seen. kinda wished you would have got her to throw up the shocker sign lol

As for the liscence plates I don't blur them unless someone asks me too. Most guys cars that are being photod are usually over the net, on there local car forum, known around town. even without the plate if your local to that area a guy could eventually dig up where the car was.


----------



## Designer (May 8, 2012)

These photos are nearly all overexposed.  The model has not learned how to pose with cars.


----------



## jowensphoto (May 8, 2012)

FattyMcJ said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Shocker decal is right above the muffler
> ...



NOOOOO! I wasn't being an ass, I do apologize if it came off that way. I thought the girl was covertly giving the "shocker" in the photo. I love little "easter eggs" like that. 

The photos aren't bad. I do like number five the best out of the entire set. The model, while a very pretty girl, doesn't seem to have a lot of experience (I understand we all have to start somewhere). As a photographer, sometimes you have to direct new models during shoots.

Example: her outfit works really well for the truck shot. It's all "country" and is cohesive. When I think trucks, I think country. Pimped out Hondas and Subarus? Not so much. A bikini or something a little sexier would have worked much better for those shots.

It's also good to know how to pose models. Her most dynamic pose is in 10, but it's still lacking; her right side looks awkward. 

Along with what the others have said, don't be afraid to take control of your shoot.

ETA: I zoomed on the wrong photo anyway. LOL


----------



## RMThompson (May 8, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Next time try a little harder. You're not doing any justice to her or those cars.



These comments don't help anyone. I would ask that you either offer actual constructive criticism, or don't comment at all.


----------



## Jaemie (May 8, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> FattyMcJ said:
> 
> 
> > Example: her outfit works really well for the truck shot. It's all "country" and is cohesive. When I think trucks, I think country. Pimped out Hondas and Subarus? Not so much. A bikini or something a little sexier would have worked much better for those shots.
> ...


----------



## Dominantly (May 8, 2012)

I like #1 and #6 for the composition, although she could have posed better in #1.

For the rest I just think there is some room for improvement with composition and lighting. If it was more of a serious shoot I'd expect to see some added lighting, meaning taking the background exposure down a bit, and adding some fill light on your model.


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 8, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> NOOOOO! I wasn't being an ass, I do apologize if it came off that way. I thought the girl was covertly giving the "shocker" in the photo. I love little "easter eggs" like that.
> 
> The photos aren't bad. I do like number five the best out of the entire set. The model, while a very pretty girl, doesn't seem to have a lot of experience (I understand we all have to start somewhere). As a photographer, sometimes you have to direct new models during shoots.
> 
> ...



No worries, I didn't take offense either way.  I can't please everyone, and I have a thick skin lol

As to her outfit. I did ask that she wear shorts and a white T-shirt that she could tie up under her bust line to show some belly, or a bikini...but she chose to show up in this.  It was an unpaid, 1 day advanced notice, shoot...so I can't complain.  The main purpose was the BBQ we were having, the pics were just for fun for the guys.  



Dominantly said:


> I like #1 and #6 for the composition, although she could have posed better in #1.
> 
> For the rest I just think there is some room for improvement with composition and lighting. If it was more of a serious shoot I'd expect to see some added lighting, meaning taking the background exposure down a bit, and adding some fill light on your model.



Indeed, lighting was not a top priority.  All in all, I had 5 different cars to shoot in about an hour time frame before she had to leave.  I made do as best I could with out reflectors or lights.  

She was happy with the shots given the time invested and the minimal prep time, and I'm happy with the couple shots I got that I can use for portrait examples.  The rest were for my friends, a cute girl posing with their cars...they were happy.

But thanks to all that took the time to look & comment, good or bad.  I do appreciate it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 8, 2012)

Not enough skin for a car+chick photo


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 8, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Not enough skin for a car+chick photo


lol Agreed


----------



## jowensphoto (May 9, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > FattyMcJ said:
> ...


----------



## Jaemie (May 9, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> I get the cliche point, I really do. Was just an example of more appropriate attire. I do think OPs suggestion of shorts and white tshirt would have been great.



Yes - shorts and white tee is a great idea.

BTW - I think you mis-coded/quoted in that post. But no big deal.


----------



## Rgollar (May 9, 2012)

cnutco wrote


> ... has anyone else seen the "shocker" in pic 4?



Not until you pointed it out. Now I do that is too funny :lmao:


----------



## Guinness Man (May 9, 2012)

The close up ones are nicely done  Good DoF. The full pics are missing something lighting wise. Strobes/reflectors would go a long way


----------



## Alan_Chapman (May 9, 2012)

Love #6 #4 looks a little uncomfortable but great set


----------



## xKncptRagex (May 12, 2012)

Those Si's..... and the STi too! 

I agree with most of what has been said here so I won't repeat. Would the owners of those Si's happen to be a part of 8thcivic? I have a TW FA5 too.


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 12, 2012)

xKncptRagex said:


> Those Si's..... and the STi too!
> 
> I agree with most of what has been said here so I won't repeat. Would the owners of those Si's happen to be a part of 8thcivic? I have a TW FA5 too.



Thanks, and yes, we're all a part of 8thCivic.com  Even the STi owner, he used to own a supercharged FG2.  We're a bunch of local friends that met on the site and get together often.

My screen name on 8th is the same as here.


----------



## Jaemie (May 12, 2012)

Fellow car enthusiasts. Yay!


----------

